# Wieviel RAM ist optimal für Mint 17.3 (64 Bit)?



## Tim1974 (14. März 2016)

*Wieviel RAM ist optimal für Mint 17.3 (64 Bit)?*

Hallo,

ich überlege meinen Linux-Rechner etwas aufzurüsten, zunächst vielleicht mit einer SSD, aber ich frage mich auch, ob der RAM vielleicht bremst?!
Es sind 2x 2GB DDR3-1333 verbaut (i3-2100 CPU). Würde das System beim Internetsurfen mit Firefox schneller reagieren, wenn 2x 4 GB drinn wären, oder reichen insgesamt 4 GB aus, auch für Mint 18?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Tischi89 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel RAM ist optimal für Mint 17.3 (64 Bit)?*

4gb reichen für diesen Anwendungsbereich aus und du wirst keine großen Performancesprünge bei 8gb erleben...es sei denn du würdest den chromebrowser mit sehr vielen offenen tabs benutzen


----------



## Die_Himbeere (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel RAM ist optimal für Mint 17.3 (64 Bit)?*

4 GB reichen locker... 
Ich komme selbst mit einigen Anwendungen wie CD rippen, Jdownloader einigen Firefox Tabs  und ähnlichem in den seltensten Fällen auf über 3GB.


----------



## nonamez78 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel RAM ist optimal für Mint 17.3 (64 Bit)?*

In Kombination mit einer SSD sind 2 GB locker genug, bei einer normalen HDD wäre mehr ganz schön um ein bisschen was für den Datei Cache zu haben (aber das ist bei jedem OS so). Generell verbraucht Mint mit Oberfläche deutlich unter 1 GB RAM, ich würde sogar unter 500 MB tippen.
Meine Haupt VM ist ein 17er Mint via VirtualBox. Hier liegen auch nur 2 GB an, es läuft ein riesiger Posteingang, Firefox mit oft vielen, vielen Tabs und zusätzlich noch die CLion IDE von Jetbrains per Java (allein der Java Interpreter vernichtet 500 MB RAM). Da ruckt nix, da zuckt nix. Alles rund.

4 GB sind also absolut okay, aber 32 GB sehen cooler aus .


----------



## rabe08 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel RAM ist optimal für Mint 17.3 (64 Bit)?*

Ich habe noch mehrere ältere Rechner laufen, u.A. einen AMD Einkerner, einen Intel Pentium M (Notebook) und ein altes Netbook (erste Atom-Generation).

AMD: 2GB, Pentium M: 2 GB, Atom: 1,5 GB. Alle laufen mit Debian, 7 und 8 (habe noch nicht alle auf 8 gezogen). Alle laufen Problemlos mit Debian (ist die Basis für Ubuntu ist die Basis für Mint, es sei denn, Du benutzt LMDE, dann fällt der Zwischenschritt über Ubuntu weg). Entscheidend für die Fluppidität ist der Desktop. Ich habe auf allen Geräten, auch den starken Achtkernen, LXDE laufen. Auf den schwachen Systemen sähe das mit Gnome 3 und ähnlichem schon schlecht aus. So ist aber Office, Surfen, Musikhören etc.pp. auch gleichzeitig möglich. Mit 4GB hast Du eigentlich genug Luft.


----------



## Isoroku (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel RAM ist optimal für Mint 17.3 (64 Bit)?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> [...] zunächst vielleicht mit einer SSD, aber ich frage mich auch, ob der RAM vielleicht bremst?!
> Es sind 2x 2GB DDR3-1333 verbaut (i3-2100 CPU).  [...]



Moin!

Entscheidend für den Speicherbedarf einer Linuxdistribution  ist das Desktopenviroment (DE) der Wahl, und den Dutzenden von Diensten, die vom DE während des Startvorganges geladen werden und die dann im Hintergrund laufen.
Das kann durchaus anspruchsvoll werden, beispielsweise mit einem voll aufgebohrten KDE Plasma Desktop. Auf der anderen Seite kann man ein voll funktionsfähigen Arbeitsplatz problemlos mit weniger als 1 GB aufsetzten, wenn man als DE beispielsweise LXDE wählt. 
Du hast jetzt nicht geschrieben, welches DE Deinen Zuschlag erhalten hat, was aber relativ egal ist, da 4 GB RAM in fast jedem üblichen Szenario in jeder Hinsicht ausreichend sind. 

Eine SSD hingegen ist eigentlich immer eine lohnende Investition!
Ich persönlich kenne keinen, der nach dem erstmaligen Genuss des Geschwindigkeitsturbos, den eine SSD mit sich bringt, auch nur auf die Idee käme, die SSD wieder her zu geben. 
Einmal SSD, immer SSD! 
Dringende Empfehlung!

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel RAM ist optimal für Mint 17.3 (64 Bit)?*

Danke für die Tips!

Auf meinem i3-System läuft (glaub ich zumindest!) der MATE-Desktop.
Braucht Cinnamon mehr Arbeitsspeicher oder Rechenleistung der CPU oder GPU?

Und dann nutze ich noch den NVidia-3D-Treiber für die GTS 450.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel RAM ist optimal für Mint 17.3 (64 Bit)?*

4GB reichen.

Eine sinnvolle Verwendung für viel Arbeitsspeicher ist es immer,  "preload"  zu installieren.  Das ist ein ziemlich gutes prefetch-Tool unter Linux. Braucht nur einmalig im Hintergrund installiert zu werden und benötigt keine weitere Konfiguration oder Wartung.

Kann ich sehr empfehlen, besonders bei Kombination von genug RAM aber einem langsamen Systemlaufwerk.


----------



## linuxuser90 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel RAM ist optimal für Mint 17.3 (64 Bit)?*

Ich würde dir 8GB ram empfehlen. Zwar reichen 4GB auch aus jedoch ist man mit 8GB besser für die Zukunft gerüstet und kann wie schon Stryke7 gesagt hat preload verwenden. Außerdem sind die RAM Preise ja eh nicht mehr so hoch einen weiteren 4GB Riegel kann man schon für 20 Euro kaufen.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel RAM ist optimal für Mint 17.3 (64 Bit)?*



linuxuser90 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir 8GB ram empfehlen. Zwar reichen 4GB auch aus jedoch ist man mit 8GB besser für die Zukunft gerüstet und kann wie schon Stryke7 gesagt hat preload verwenden. Außerdem sind die RAM Preise ja eh nicht mehr so hoch einen weiteren 4GB Riegel kann man schon für 20 Euro kaufen.



Und würde dann wahrscheinlich den Dualchannelvorteil verspielen...
Wenn dann müßte ich weitere 2x 2 GB hinzukaufen, und dieser müßte perfekt zu den vorhandenen Kingston-Modulen passen, außerdem müßte ich sicherstellen, daß das Board mit dieser Vollbestückung auch absolut stabil läuft, dann natürlich noch den Umbau (Risiko von statischer Aufladung usw. inklusive). 
Das werd ich mir also gut überlegen, wenns nicht gleich deutlich was bringt.

Wenn ich den noch aufrüste, dann vermutlich gleich 2x 8 GB und die alten Module rausnehmen.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel RAM ist optimal für Mint 17.3 (64 Bit)?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Und würde dann wahrscheinlich den Dualchannelvorteil verspielen...


Naja, im Ernst:  So viel Unterschied macht das auch wieder nicht. 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn dann müßte ich weitere 2x 2 GB hinzukaufen,


Nicht zwangsläufig.  Auch 2x2 + 4GB können im Dualchannel-Modus laufen, wenn sie richtig eingesetzt werden. 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> und dieser müßte perfekt zu den vorhandenen Kingston-Modulen passen,


Das ist ja nicht schwer ...  gleicher Takt, gleiche Latenz (und gleiche Spannung),  und dann passts perfekt.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> außerdem müßte ich sicherstellen, daß das Board mit dieser Vollbestückung auch absolut stabil läuft,


Wird es bestimmt.  Warum sollte es nicht? 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> dann natürlich noch den Umbau (Risiko von statischer Aufladung usw. inklusive).


Das Risiko ist winzig.  Du musst ja nur einen neuen Spreicherriegel in seinen Slot stecken ...  Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie man dabei etwas falsch machen kann.

Und statische Aufladung ...  ?   

Es ist schon schwierig, sich aus Versehen so stark statisch aufzuladen dass es dem PC zerstören könnte wenn man ihn anfasst.  
Nebenbei kann man das auch umgehen in dem man kurz einen Potentialausgleich mit einem geerdeten Leiter durchführt.  Beispielsweise kurz an ein (unlackiertes) Heizungsrohr fassen, oder was auch immer man gerade da hat.  


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den noch aufrüste, dann vermutlich gleich 2x 8 GB und die alten Module rausnehmen.


Macht ehrlich gesagt wenig Unterschied, kann man aber machen.


----------

